# Mavs Want Diop To Be A Sign-And-Trade



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullArchiveColumn.php?id=2942

*Mavs Want Diop To Be A Sign-And-Trade*
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com

An NBA source has informed DB.com to not jump too soon on the notion that the Mavs have exhausted the full MLE on DeSagana Diop, telling us that Dallas is attempting to instead work with New Jersey to swap the center in a sign-and-trade.

"(Dallas) has a financial deal with Diop (for the MLE-level money of about $5.7 mil for five years) but that doesn't mean it has to be for the MLE,'' the source says. "(The Mavs are) trying to avoid that.''

It would in fact be beneficial for all parties to attempt an S&T with the Nets. Diop gets his money either way. New Jersey would get something in exchange for the departing 7-footer. (Expiring contracts?) And the Mavs would get Diop and the freedom to use the MLE to pursue wish-list free agents like Corey Maggette, James Posey, Eddie Najera and others.

A couple of notes here:

* From what we are gathering, the Mavs would like to S&T with the Nets without forfeiting Devean George, who the team believes still has value here as a player.

* That elevates Eddie Jones and his expiring as a prominent piece in any such deal.

* We get re-confirmation from another source on Dallas' very high opinion of Boston free agent James Posey – and on the possibility that turning Diop into an S&T would free the Mavs to bid the MLE on Posey.

* We get mixed reactions on Corey Maggette: thumbs-up on the talent, thumbs-down on the flakiness. … and of course, maybe a pipedream all along. But he nevertheless represents the best quick-fix solution to what ails the Mavs.

* A source tells us that Dallas' Mark Cuban and Donnie Nelson are "burning up the phones'' in exploring ways of saving the MLE and of orchestrating three-ways to maximize their assets.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:gopray:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Josh Howard, a three team trade, or I don't see it happening.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't make any sense for the Nets unless we offer them another 1st rounder *cough*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That would be a life saver.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We already traded our dignity and good sense when we signed that fool for a full MLE.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I like the news but this sounds like they are trying to turn chicken **** into chicken salad by giving Diop way too much money. Let's hope we're not trading for another over 30 player on the decline of their career. :sigh:


----------

